# No fall off, possible to be pregnant?



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a new buck (5+ months) and he is willing but he hasn't fallen off when I tried breeding him. He is very interested in the doe and mounts but usually doesn't have things lined up. This is the first time trying to breed him since I got him around 3+ months old.

I have put him with the same doe (had 2 litters previously with different buck) for several days in a row now (supervised visits 5-40 minutes in the buck's cage). Yesterday there were two times when they looked like they were positioned correctly and there was action but no fall off. She usually doesn't want to lift but the last 2 times I put them together she did lift a few times and has started mounting him and chasing each other around the cage.

Is she acting that way because she wants to be bred and he's not getting it done? Is she being more dominant because he's inexperienced? Do I keep putting them together? Do I hope and assume that contact was made and wait a month?


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 19, 2019)

I've had that same problem before...When i don't see a fall-off but the doe lifted, i always write in on my clipboard just in case. i HAVE had does be bred with no fall-off that had litters a month later. It's best to write the breeding down anyways.
Keep putting the doe in with him. When my does mount the buck and chase him around, 99% of the time it's because they want to breed. Sometimes if they don't want to breed and i put them in with a buck, they will sit there and stomp their foot, but sometimes they'll mount the buck even if they're not ready to breed. I have one doe in particular who does that and it confuses the heck out of me! She's constantly on top of the buck whether she wants to breed or not!
But she is very dominant so that could be it too. You can keep putting her in the buck's cage every day for another week and see if anything happens. If not, wait another week and try palpating her...if you don't feel anything try breeding her again.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Nov 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I've had that same problem before...When i don't see a fall-off but the doe lifted, i always write in on my clipboard just in case. i HAVE had does be bred with no fall-off that had litters a month later. It's best to write the breeding down anyways.
> Keep putting the doe in with him. When my does mount the buck and chase him around, 99% of the time it's because they want to breed. Sometimes if they don't want to breed and i put them in with a buck, they will sit there and stomp their foot, but sometimes they'll mount the buck even if they're not ready to breed. I have one doe in particular who does that and it confuses the heck out of me! She's constantly on top of the buck whether she wants to breed or not!
> But she is very dominant so that could be it too. You can keep putting her in the buck's cage every day for another week and see if anything happens. If not, wait another week and try palpating her...if you don't feel anything try breeding her again.  Hope this helps!


I've never palpated before, I'm not sure if I could tell. I'm going to keep trying again tomorrow and then just wait a month. I'm hoping he will figure it out. 

I'm thinking it might have been easier if I had put him with Paprika instead, she hasn't ever refused to lift. Plus her torso is longer. I'm almost thinking part of the problem is he's bigger than Pepper, I thought they were the same size until I put them together. But I wanted specific genetic pairings, I should have just done the easiest first and done the other pairings next breeding.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Dec 30, 2019)

Well, today is 41 days since Nov 19th, and no babies... 

Still trying to decide if I should try again with the new young buck or just use the experienced buck. The other two does covered by the experienced buck just had litters of 6 each.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I've never palpated before, I'm not sure if I could tell. I'm going to keep trying again tomorrow and then just wait a month. I'm hoping he will figure it out.
> 
> I'm thinking it might have been easier if I had put him with Paprika instead, she hasn't ever refused to lift. Plus her torso is longer. I'm almost thinking part of the problem is he's bigger than Pepper, I thought they were the same size until I put them together. But I wanted specific genetic pairings, I should have just done the easiest first and done the other pairings next breeding.


I don’t want to be nosy, but I’m noticing that you keep writing, “put him in with....”. Does this mean that you are taking your buck to the does cage?   Typically it is done the other way.  Does are very territorial and will not like a buck in there space so they will not be as responsive to him in their pen.


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 31, 2019)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Yesterday there were two times when they looked like they were positioned correctly and there was action but no fall off. .



Being new to this rabbitry business, I kinda wondered about the same thing. First breeding is done. 4 pairings in one session in about 20 mins. But he didn't "fall off" as I've seen in videos. More of a kinda slow motion "roll over".  I'll know in 12 more days. I haven't been this nervous about waiting 30 days to find out about a pregnancy since I was a teenager! 
Speaking of which. Back in the dark ages, they injected rabbits with people urine to find out if a woman was pregnant. Does the reverse hold true? Can we use the "pee stick" on a rabbit?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 31, 2019)

I put the doe in with the buck, some of mine like to honeymoon for a week, so they stay together in the rabbit condo for 7 to 10 days  for a vacation.....never had any problems with them being together.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Dec 31, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I don’t want to be nosy, but I’m noticing that you keep writing, “put him in with....”. Does this mean that you are taking your buck to the does cage?   Typically it is done the other way.  Does are very territorial and will not like a buck in there space so they will not be as responsive to him in their pen.


No, bad wording on my part. I bring the doe to the buck's cage. 


Xerocles said:


> Being new to this rabbitry business, I kinda wondered about the same thing. First breeding is done. 4 pairings in one session in about 20 mins. But he didn't "fall off" as I've seen in videos. More of a kinda slow motion "roll over".  I'll know in 12 more days. I haven't been this nervous about waiting 30 days to find out about a pregnancy since I was a teenager!
> Speaking of which. Back in the dark ages, they injected rabbits with people urine to find out if a woman was pregnant. Does the reverse hold true? Can we use the "pee stick" on a rabbit?


Unfortunately, Google says that doesn't work  would be so much easier if it did.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 31, 2019)

You


Xerocles said:


> Being new to this rabbitry business, I kinda wondered about the same thing. First breeding is done. 4 pairings in one session in about 20 mins. But he didn't "fall off" as I've seen in videos. More of a kinda slow motion "roll over".  I'll know in 12 more days. I haven't been this nervous about waiting 30 days to find out about a pregnancy since I was a teenager!
> Speaking of which. Back in the dark ages, they injected rabbits with people urine to find out if a woman was pregnant. Does the reverse hold true? Can we use the "pee stick" on a rabbit?


 usually hear a distinctive noise when they’re done at the same time of a roll off...so, it can be a tad slower, but I typically hear a relief noise...  I’m embarrassed now


----------



## Xerocles (Dec 31, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You
> 
> usually hear a distinctive noise when they’re done at the same time of a roll off...so, it can be a tad slower, but I typically hear a relief noise...  I’m embarrassed now



Oops...I didn't know to listen for a "relief noise". I was sitting in my chair several feet away. So now I know. 
He did ask me if I had a cigarette afterwards. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Oops...I didn't know to listen for a "relief noise". I was sitting in my chair several feet away. So now I know.
> He did ask me if I had a cigarette afterwards. Does that count for anything?


You can usually hear the noise from a few feet...maybe 6’ or so?  It’s not that loud..just funny...


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah, the buck usually grunts, though some scream ( I had a friend who had a buck that pretty much did a back flip - no missing that!)


----------

